

Twitter: the perfect tool for manipulating public opinion? - jimduggan
http://www.chartingstocks.net/2009/06/jpost-removes-the-evidence-and-issues-a-response-iranelection/

======
quizbiz
Twitter: the perfect tool for tracking public trends?

~~~
jimduggan
or for 'engineering' trends? Viral marketing style?

